
Boston Globe's “Boston. Racism. Image. Reality” Series - cepth
http://apps.bostonglobe.com/spotlight/boston-racism-image-reality/series/image/
======
cepth
The Boston Globe's famed Spotlight investigative team produced a multi-part
series of articles on racism in Boston.

Among the attention grabbing highlights, "African-Americans in Greater Boston
have a median net worth of just $8", and "black unemployment [was] more than
double the rate of white workers in 2014."

